
Is chat combined with local jobs the next level for locality? - mehmetsen80
I would love to get feedback for my new app Peerit which connects the job seekers and job owners at local level via chat.<p>If you are searching an entry level job in town, you don&#x27;t wanna waste time by visiting each store, restaurant or theatre. What if you can get in touch directly with the job owners around you?!<p>For more information you can lookup http:&#x2F;&#x2F;peerit.net
======
nnn1234
Excellent Idea. I played around with implementing a similar thing with
mattermost. I would say go higher up in the food chain. and put listings from
remote job sites as well.

If you dont mind me asking, can you go deeper into your thinking about
targeting local and entry level vs higher price and remote jobs

~~~
mehmetsen80
I talked with Robert Halft Technologies and I searched other big consulting HR
companies like monster, indeed, dice etc.. It's impossible to compete against
them but they are not in the entry level job area. So I wanna fill this gap
with my app idea. Thanks for your comment by the way, wish I could get more
comments here.

